# ClearBlue Dual Hormone Ovulation test, help!



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi  ,

So i'm going it alone. And after a few months of talking to my AI donor to be, i'm hoping to meet up with him this month. I didn't get it right last month so couldn't meet him. So I really want to get it right this month. He isn't flexible, so he can only meet on his days off Friday and Saturday and i'm travelling to him but he doesn't live close. Probably not the best donor for those reasons but i really want him to be my donor .

I had a flashing smiley face on my Clearblue Dual Hormone ovulation test today and there is a faded line on my One Step one but it's similar to yesterday quite faint. I also have the regular Clear Blue digital tests too.
The last couple of months I had my peak day CD 16 (One step) and CD 17 (Clearblue and one step) but before that it wasn't regular. I was wondering if it was worth getting a donation tomorrow please? or would it be too early, i'm scared I miss my chance if i wait till next Friday. Or would I be wasting my time?.

Thanks
Becky


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

My understanding of the smiley face was that i meant to go for it, the next day might be too late unless the smiley face is still visible tomorrow.

Hope it all works out for you


----------



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. I heard that a flashing smiley can last for days until you get a solid smiley, so i wasn't sure. As I can only meet him once a month for AI, i didn't want to do it too early that the sperm has no chance of lasting till ovulation.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Becky - i often only get one flashing smiley face before the non-flashy smiley face. It could last for days but i think they usually only expect it to be a day or two and it's very unlikely you'll still be getting them until next Friday so i would say go for it this weekend as next weekend could be too late. Good luck! X


----------



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I must be really out of touch with the more up to date clear blue monitors, back in my day It was either solid smiley face or not at all, defo wait for the solid face then, I don't understand why they would cofuse things even more!

Good luck x


----------



## Lotusblossom (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello Becky,

Some sperm survive for 5 days once they have reached the cervix but the egg has a very short window to be fertilised once it has been released. The first flashing smiley on the clear blue kit that identifies your 3 most fertile days is the best time to start insemination as even if you ovulate 2 days later (solid smiley) that sperm stands a chance of still being around to catch the egg on its journey. If you wait until any day after the solid smiley was first seen, you are unlikely to conceive. Ideally you would do AI each of the 3 days but that doesn't sound possible with your current arrangement. I hope you went ahead on Friday! Very best of luck.

Lotusblossom


----------



## Becky30 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks . I got a donation on Saturday around 3.30pm. So im hoping some of the sperm survives (fingers crossed). I got a solid smiley at 10pm monday night.


----------

